# New Aire at Lagos



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have read there is a new aire at Lagos, details in Algarve Resident. However, I cannot find the link. Can anyone help please.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this it

http://www.algarveresident.com/43183-0/algarve/new-facilities-for-motorhomes


----------



## Cornal (May 15, 2005)

Picked up on a blog that it is at the Stadium.
Coords: 37.116042°, -8.679093°


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for this. Lagos is a lovely place but the official campsites are quite expensive. Will give this a try in next few weeks (I hope they enforce the 3 day rule else there will be no space!)


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Its at the football stadium not far from the marina We drove by and it was chock full of vans . Did not look inviting at all


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

christine1310 said:


> Is this it
> 
> http://www.algarveresident.com/43183-0/algarve/new-facilities-for-motorhomes


 Morning all,

I have just had scan through this paper and ther are afew interesting topics on road tolls. sorry to go off topic .

norm


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, a lot of concern over the road tolls. Along the Algarve there have been several incidents of sabertage including shooting at the cameras that collect car reg numbers and/or the specail charging box signal. Apparently traffic is well down with reports that there are more police cars hoping to stop further trouble than normal vehicles!

David


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like one of the Manta Rota Car Parks is also to become an official Aire. We were there a couple of weeks ago and a EuroRelais Borne had been just recently installed. At the time it wasn't working though. Will try and get another look soon.

JohnW


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We stayed on the Lagos Aire on the 24th Dec only 6 vans on.It holds 20 on the Aire and room for loads on the spare ground next to Aire, vans have to off the spare ground for market days once a month,It was very quiet and police station across road also free wifi but 2euro for water. Heard also Aire open at Quateria last week.very warm here best weather for a few years,lovely.Silves is very busy with vans no problem staying though.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

New Aire at Fonte Santa nr Quateria 5 euro a night have to be off on a Tuesdaynight for market on wednesdays . Aire at Manta Rota 3euro a night, Lagos 2 euro for water but free camping,no water at Altura. 100 vans at silves just now!! The Algarve is getting harder to wild camp.No vans in Quateria now.weather been brilliant though.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

€4 a night at Manta Rota. Goes down to €3 after 30 days stay

Would say there are still plenty of free camping areas along the coast, especially west of Faro

David


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Staying at this aire now. Well done to Lagos for inviting motorhomes to their lovely town for free whilst so many places on the Algarve are starting to charge. This is a well laid-out aire. french-style. Mcdonalds and Pingo supermarket just over the road and about 1 mile walk to town. Wifi a bit weak but works. Recommended.

David


----------

